# Would you please send this to them for me.



## redbourn

"Would you please send this to them for me", seems to be a horrible combination of a direct and indirect pronoun and para and por.

"Você poderia por favor enviar-lhes isso para mim", seems wrong to me because it seems to say, "send it to me".

If it is correct then a little explanation on why para is used here and not por, would be much appreciated,

Michael


----------



## redbourn

My ex-Portuguese teacher who is a native Brazilian just sent me this by email.

It is not wrong at all but I understand the reason for your question.

'para mim' in the context means 'for me' as in 'send it pls  as a favour you are doing to me ..' 

I assume 'lo' in 'envia-lo' is something 'maculine' and 'singular' otherise it would have been  'la, 'las' or 'los'. 

If you had already mentioned the 'object' to be sent, if it is well understood what it is, e.g. if it is a 'pacote', although not correct grammatically you can avoid 'lo', 'la' etc ..and you could say : 

'Voce por favor poderia enviar para mim?' but only if it is well understood in the previous sentence that you were referring to the 'pacote'.


----------



## Carfer

I don't know about Brazil, but in European Portuguese _'enviar-lhes isso para mim'_ is wrong, as the actual meaning is '_send them (whatever) to me_', which makes no sense. The correct form is _'enviar-lhes isso por mim' _(for me, on my behalf).


----------



## englishmania

We would _say:__  (Podes-me fazer isso, por favor?  Fazes-me isso?)
Podes-me enviar isso para eles/os clientes, por favor?_

Better:
What Carfer said


----------



## redbourn

Thanks englishmania and Carfer for the replies.

I'm in Lisbon and did ask two natives about this.

One said that he'd have no problem understanding, "Você poderia por favor enviá-lo para mim.

And the second one said that he's say, "Poderia enviar isto para eles por mim". 

I certainly feel more comfortable with the second one.

I've noticed that many native speakers avoid pronouns like the plague and one if they wouldn't most likely say, "Poderia enviar isto para eles, por favor".


----------



## Carfer

redbourn said:


> Thanks englishmania and Carfer for the replies.
> 
> I'm in Lisbon and did ask two natives about this.
> 
> One said that he'd have no problem understanding, "Você poderia por favor enviá-lo para mim. *Maybe he doesn't . Trouble is he is not understanding the same thing you initially meant.  'Você poderia enviar isso para mim ('would you send this to me') doesn't mean the same as 'Você poderia enviar-lhes isso para mim' ('would you send them this to me'), this last sentence being, both in English as well as in Portuguese a rather troublesome and senseless phrase.  *
> 
> And the second one said that he's say, "Poderia enviar isto para eles por mim".
> 
> I certainly feel more comfortable with the second one. *And you should, actually, because the other one is nonsense.*
> 
> I've noticed that many native speakers avoid pronouns like the plague and one if they wouldn't most likely say, "Poderia enviar isto para eles, por favor".*Really? I'm not implying that your perception is wrong because I'm always surprised at the things foreign people notice and I'm not aware of, but I dare say maybe they are just trying to simplify their wording in order to ease your task. That specific sentence is quite common though. 'Por mim' is implicit and not actually required.*


----------



## redbourn

@Carfer 

Well the first one that you believe to be nonsense was considered correct by a native Brazilian Portuguese teacher. 
So I'd venture to say that perhaps it's "nonsense" but understood in Portugal and perfectly OK in Brazil.
I am a very good linguist and believe Portuguese to be very difficult. And for me much more difficult than French, German, Hebrew, or the Scandinavian languages. And although I never spoke Greek very well, I don't remember having the problems that I have in Portuguese. 
The por and para thing for a start is very complicated as are the subjective tenses in all three tenses. They exist in French but the French don't only use the past subjunctive in literature.
Are people avoiding pronouns to make it easier for me? I don't think so. And I found a couple of links fairly quickly.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080920165202AAgtJDg

In languages in which the pronounced (not just written) form of the verbs are different, there is a strong tendency NOT to use pronouns in utterances of neutral style and emphasis. In Spanish, Portuguese, and Italian the conjugations of the verb will make it clear which person is meant. 
Will it sound "stupid" if you use the pronoun? It will not sound correct. People will understand you, but the pronouns are used only for emphasis or stylistic reasons. For neutral utterances, you should practice NOT using the pronouns, as that is the usage which sounds most natural to native speakers. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1162527

Absolutely, in my opinion as a learner, Portuguese is considerably harder grammatically than Spanish. The confusing variety in placement of the clitic pronouns is one example, but another is the more extensive use of the subjunctive and a personal infinitive.


----------



## Archimec

Para mim a forma mais natural de dizer isto seria "pode fazer o favor de lhes enviar isto em meu nome?"


----------



## redbourn

@Archimec - for some reason "post with quote" is not working for me.

Thanks for the clarification and I'm glad that you wrote, "mais natural". 

I like the way you suggest and it avoids both por and para!

Michael


----------



## Carfer

redbourn said:


> @Carfer
> 
> Well the first one that you believe to be nonsense was considered correct by a native Brazilian Portuguese teacher. *As I said before,* *I don't know about Brazil. It's nonsense in EP. Writing the sentence that way, in Portugal no one will know for sure whom you are sending that thing to (them? you? how can you tell?)*
> So I'd venture to say that perhaps it's "nonsense" but understood in Portugal and perfectly OK in Brazil.
> I am a very good linguist and believe Portuguese to be very difficult. And for me much more difficult than French, German, Hebrew, or the Scandinavian languages. And although I never spoke Greek very well, I don't remember having the problems that I have in Portuguese.
> The por and para thing for a start is very complicated as are the subjective tenses in all three tenses. *I'd agree if you were talking about BP. A BP sentence like "Faça isso para mim" is easily understood by a Portuguese speaker although we would usually rephrase it as 'Faça-me isso', but not a sentence like ** 'Você poderia enviar-lhes isso para mim' We don't use 'para mim' in the sense of 'for me', 'on my behalf', 'instead of me' and the like. * They exist in French but the French don't only use the past subjunctive in literature.
> Are people avoiding pronouns to make it easier for me? I don't think so. And I found a couple of links fairly quickly *That is true only about subject pronouns. EP is pro-drop, less pro-drop than Spanish and significantly more pro-drop than BP. But it's not true about object pronouns, and object pronouns are what we were talking about.*
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080920165202AAgtJDg
> 
> In languages in which the pronounced (not just written) form of the verbs are different, there is a strong tendency NOT to use pronouns in utterances of neutral style and emphasis. In Spanish, Portuguese, and Italian the conjugations of the verb will make it clear which person is meant.
> Will it sound "stupid" if you use the pronoun? *No, not at all.* It will not sound correct. *Sure it does. Although we drop the subject pronoun frequently, there's nothing wrong in clearly expressing it and I know no one who would even frown upon *People will understand you, but the pronouns are used only for emphasis or stylistic reasons.* Sometimes yes, sometimes no. I wouldn't make a rule of it *For neutral utterances, you should practice NOT using the pronouns, as that is the usage which sounds most natural to native speakers.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1162527
> 
> Absolutely, in my opinion as a learner, Portuguese is considerably harder grammatically than Spanish. The confusing variety in placement of the clitic pronouns is one example, but another is the more extensive use of the subjunctive and a personal infinitive.* I agree, but there are similar hard points in other languages too*


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> Para mim a forma mais natural de dizer isto seria "pode fazer o favor de lhes enviar isto em meu nome?"



Depende do que realmente se quiser dizer com aquele _'para mim_', acho eu. Há uma ligeira diferença entre _'em meu nome_' e _'por mim_', que também me parece uma maneira absolutamente natural de dizer se, por exemplo, eu não tiver tempo de fazer alguma coisa e pedir a alguém que me substitua. _'Em meu nome_' pressupõe um contexto, digamos, mais burocrático, no sentido de que é algo de que eu devia assumir a autoria mas que, por qualquer razão, peço a outrem que faça identificando-me a mim como o autor, ou seja, peço a essa pessoa que aja como meu representante.

P.S. Aqui vai um exemplo. Acabo de dizer a um familiar '_Dá um beijo à tua mãe por mim_', isto é, estou a pedir-lhe que sirva de intermediário nesse beijo. Acredito que um brasileiro possa dizer '_Dá um beijo à tua mãe para mim_' (em todo o caso, não sei se dirão. Como digo, não estou certo disso, gostaria de ouvir os nossos amigos brasileiros). Mas, em português europeu, isso não faz sentido nenhum. Ninguém diria isso. Já entender quando alguém o diz é outra conversa, embora neste caso concreto acho que o ouvinte ficaria bastante confuso inicialmente e teria de pensar duas ou três vezes até atingir o sentido. Entender alguém que fala a nossa língua com erros, como é o caso natural de um estrangeiro, ou, simplesmente, de outra maneira que lhe é própria, como é o caso de um brasileiro, é uma coisa natural que não tem que ver com a correcção do que se diz.

Ah! e já agora, '_dá um beijo à tua mãe em meu nome_' soaria uma bocado esquisito, por isso digo que depende da situação concreta.


----------



## anaczz

No Brasil, nós usamos "para mim" nesses casos, mas não entendo que tenha o sentido de "por mim". A ideia é "como um favor para mim".
Fecha essa janela para mim? (o "para mim" atenua o imperativo e, aliado à entonação da frase, praticamente substitui o "por favor").

Se eu entrego um envelope ou um pacote a alguém e digo "Põe no correio para mim?" é muito improvável que o interlocutor (brasileiro) não entenda que estou pedindo que faça o favor de postar a carta seja lá para quem for, seu primeiro pensamento nunca será que eu estou pedindo que poste a carta para mim mesma.
Quanto à frase inicial, creio que o "para mim" fica a mais. Eu só diria
"Você poderia, por favor, enviar-lhes isto?"

ou, se o contexto for mais informal:
Por favor, envia isto para mim? (se estiver claro para quem deve ir a encomenda)
Manda isto para eles, por favor?


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> No Brasil, nós usamos "para mim" nesses casos, mas não entendo que tenha o sentido de "por mim". A ideia é "como um favor para mim".



Também aí temos uma diferença, porque para nós a regência de _'fazer um favor_' não é _'para_' mas sim _'a_',_ 'fazer um favor a alguém'. _E o mais natural por cá, no discurso directo, é não usar nenhuma preposiçãoe dizer_ 'Faça-me o favor de...'_


----------



## redbourn

I'm glad I asked this question ;-)

Estou contente que eu fiz a pergunta


----------



## Carfer

redbourn said:


> I'm glad I asked this question ;-)
> 
> Estou contente *por ter feito* a pergunta



Espero que não leve a mal, mas vale a pena corrigir.


----------



## redbourn

Ajudou muito, obrigado a todos


----------



## redbourn

Carfer said:


> Espero que não leve a mal, mas vale a pena corrigir.



Estou contente por ter feito a pergunta 

I did consider this but thought that it might also mean, "I'm glad you asked the question".

Michael


----------



## anaczz

redbourn said:


> Estou contente por ter feito a pergunta
> 
> I did consider this but thought that it might also mean, "I'm glad you asked the question".
> 
> Michael


O sentido mais imediato é "Estou contente por (eu) ter feito a pergunta." Uma vez que nada mais é especificado, atribuímos o sujeito da primeira oração à segunda.
Para que outras pessoas fossem entendidas seria necessário explicitar:

Estou contente por ele/você ter feito a pergunta.
Estou contente por teres feito a pergunta.


----------



## redbourn

anaczz said:


> O sentido mais imediato é "Estou contente por (eu) ter feito a pergunta." Uma vez que nada mais é especificado, atribuímos o sujeito da primeira oração à segunda.
> Para que outras pessoas fossem entendidas seria necessário explicitar:
> 
> Estou contente por ele/você ter feito a pergunta.
> Estou contente por teres feito a pergunta.



Isso é excelente, obrigado.
Desculpe se eu sou excessivamente pedante, mas eu quero falar fluentemente;-)
Estou praticando o rolamento "rr" e estou perto de ser bem sucedido.
Não suicida;-)
Um grande jogo de futebol no café esta noite!


----------



## englishmania

Ainda bem que perguntei.


----------



## redbourn

Benfica vs Sporting CP  8:45 ;-)


----------

